

About.me For Songs - 1 Song. 1 Site. 1 URL. - iantimothy
http://viinyl.com/

======
iantimothy
What about.me did for profiles (facebook), it seems this is a similar take on
songs (myspace). It is interesting really ... I had musician friends share
their songs by sending a public box.net URL. This would have worked so much
better for them.

